# RAAF Base Williamtown Air Show 2010



## radial (Aug 5, 2010)

RAAF Base Williamtown Air Show 2010 on the 18-19th September williamtown base is near Newcastle nsw
Royal Australian Air Force Air Shows : Royal Australian Air Force


----------



## Geedee (Aug 5, 2010)

Sounds promising Craig. You'll have to take plenty of pictures if you go !

Oh, and welcome aboard mate


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 5, 2010)

Very cool, thanks for the heads up, and can't wait to see pics.


----------



## radial (Aug 29, 2010)

was looking forward too going but will have to give it a miss now


----------

